# Workshop Coffee - Wigmore St



## Ah Espresso (May 15, 2013)

Hi

First visit for me today as wanted to try a brewed coffee made with the aero press.

The 2 girls serving were very welcoming, knowledgeable and enthusiastic in their work, a pleasant change from the larger coffee chains.

The brewed coffee was excellent and so different to the coffee I have experienced elsewhere.

Highly recommend a visit.

Vince


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Was in there Sunday and the two girls were great,really passionate,infact one refused to give the guy before me his shot and did him another because it pulled a few seconds fast,great espresso aswell


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I was there this afternoon too! I asked for a long black but got an americano. I didn't mention anything because it was delcious!


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I go every Friday with my daughter, it's my favourite place to go. They are really obsessive about getting things right which I love. They have given me lots if advice for the home too. If you see a guy with a two year old sat at the counter on a Friday morning it will be me, say hello!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Dropped by this morning to try a shot of cult of done. Nice and friendly and I liked the decor/feel, but espresso probably not for me. Will pop back and perhaps try milky drink that I think I'll like more


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I loved Cult of Done. Haven't tried it in store though.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

My wife popped in here the other day and ordered a flat white. They told her that her latte was ready. When she corrected them that she ordered a flat white, she was told that "they're basically the same thing". She was a bit disappointed with the response, especially as it's supposed to be a place that knows the difference.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> My wife popped in here the other day and ordered a flat white. They told her that her latte was ready. When she corrected them that she ordered a flat white, she was told that "they're basically the same thing". She was a bit disappointed with the response, especially as it's supposed to be a place that knows the difference.


That's a real shame, for a start their flat white is 6oz and their late is 8oz. I can't imagine how this happened, the staff are normally amazing in there. If you let me know what time/day it was I'd mention it to the manager. I'm sure she would be mortified


----------

